# Luxating Patella - Grade 2 - Need advise



## Havamom10 (Apr 10, 2021)

My Simba is an 8 month old male Havanese puppy and two days ago, randomly let out as yelp and started limping. The vet diagnosed it as luxating patella (in his left hind leg) and thinks its a grade 2. 
We have an ortho appointment in a few weeks but I wanted to turn to the HF family for some advise. I'm a first time dog mom and very nervous and upset about this. I'm worried about Simba's ability to go through the surgery if it comes to that (he only weighs about 7 lbs, not neutered).

What are some insights to help the puppy with luxating patellas?
What are the common treatment options and what questions should i ask the ortho?
How can I help Simba feel better? He seems to be playing as normal, but does have his knee pop out few times a day and puts it back in place on his own by stretching his leg.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Normally a grade 2 luxating patella does not require surgery. At that grade, it typically pops back in on its own after a step or two and the dog goes on its merry way. It is painful when it first happens, and worries them until they get used to it. After that, for the majority of dogs, it is not an issue. SOMETIMES it progresses, many times it does not. It is when the patella luxates and does not return to its normal position on its own that surgery is usually suggested. 

In any case, even if it is more severe and DOES require surgery, this is a “small dog problem” and orthopedic vets are VERY used to doing the surgery on little dogs. If he needs surgery, he will be right as rain afterwards!


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

My yorkie has a similar luxating patella and is almost 13 years old now. It used to act up frequently, however now it rarely does. i believe keeping him at a good weight and regular exercise to strengthen the muscles around the knee may be what helped him. Walking, especially up and down mild hills, can be helpful. Your dog is young though so walks should be limited at this point, however this may be helpful when he gets older.


----------



## Havamom10 (Apr 10, 2021)

Thank you so much @krandall. You're absolutely right. He seemed to yelp only the first time that it happened. After that it has happened a few times but he fixed it on his own and didn't seem to be in pain. 
I'm worried as he is so young and just 7 lbs. Reading your message makes me feel better. Thank u


----------



## Havamom10 (Apr 10, 2021)

Thank u @mudpuppymama .that is great advice! The vet has asked me to limit his walks for now but I am so glad to hear that our Yorkie was able to stay active. Simba loves to play and is high energy and I was worried he may need to limit his movements forever. Glad to see thats not the case.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Havamom10 said:


> Thank u @mudpuppymama .that is great advice! The vet has asked me to limit his walks for now but I am so glad to hear that our Yorkie was able to stay active. Simba loves to play and is high energy and I was worried he may need to limit his movements forever. Glad to see thats not the case.


My yorkie is super active even at almost 13 and his luxating patella did not hold him back at all! Hoping it is the same for Simba.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Havamom10 said:


> Thank u @mudpuppymama .that is great advice! The vet has asked me to limit his walks for now but I am so glad to hear that our Yorkie was able to stay active. Simba loves to play and is high energy and I was worried he may need to limit his movements forever. Glad to see thats not the case.


Look around on YouTube for exercize for dogs with luxating patellas. I am NOT suggesting you start this before your vet clears him for more exercize, and he is very young still, and that may affect recommendations. But I know from several friends with dogs with LP, that the RIGHT KIND of exercise is HIGHLY recommended for these dogs so that good muscle tone helps to stabilize their knee! They do NOT need to be “couch dogs” for life!


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

krandall said:


> Look around on YouTube for exercize for dogs with luxating patellas. I am NOT suggesting you start this before your vet clears him for more exercize, and he is very young still, and that may affect recommendations. But I know from several friends with dogs with LP, that the RIGHT KIND of exercise is HIGHLY recommended for these dogs so that good muscle tone helps to stabilize their knee! They do NOT need to be “couch dogs” for life!


I would definitely second the exercise idea - and ask the ortho vet possibly about PT (perhaps when he's older) - PT might be able to help him strengthen the muscles in his leg to "tighten" things up. I also agree with above - one of the biggest things for leg problems (my opinion and as per Perry's ortho vet) is keeping him at a good weight - being overweight is bad for many different things in dogs but most especially their legs. With these little guys regulating can be just plus or minus a few pieces of kibble difference (over time) - it's really easy to overfeed when they're eating such small portions to begin with.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

I have had a problem with my own knees where they do not track properly. They were getting worse and I feared I would need some surgery. A few years ago I started squatting with weights to strengthen my legs. I no longer have any knee issues. Ironically some people think squatting is bad for knees. This is not my experience. I wish I had started squatting when I was younger instead of waiting until I was in my sixties!


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

Haven't been on the forum for a while and decided to check in and found this post. Patti is 3.5+ years old and after walking a 2.5 mile with me, when we got home she lifted her back left leg and start hoping and running on three legs. She favored that leg for three or four days. I gave her IBuprofen for dogs helped. It's been three weeks and for the most part she runs, plays and walks on all four legs but occasionally will lift her hind left leg when walking or running. She never cried as if she hurt it. Has no pain when it's touched or examined. Will be taking her into the Vet next week to see what's going on.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Mikki said:


> Haven't been on the forum for a while and decided to check in and found this post. Patti is 3.5+ years old and after walking a 2.5 mile with me, when we got home she lifted her back left leg and start hoping and running on three legs. She favored that leg for three or four days. I gave her IBuprofen for dogs helped. It's been three weeks and for the most part she runs, plays and walks on all four legs but occasionally will lift her hind left leg when walking or running. She never cried as if she hurt it. Has no pain when it's touched or examined. Will be taking her into the Vet next week to see what's going on.


Hi Mikki! I was JUST about to send you a PM and ask if you were OK! It’s been too long!

It does sound like it is probably her patella.  But it also sounds like she is adjusting to it!

Karen


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

krandall said:


> Hi Mikki! I was JUST about to send you a PM and ask if you were OK! It’s been too long!
> 
> It does sound like it is probably her patella.  But it also sounds like she is adjusting to it!
> 
> Karen


Thanks! Karen. Some days I don't notice her favoring her left hind leg at all. It's occasional. She might lift it up and run on three legs then put it down and take off. Or lift the leg and walk a little then put it back down and walk on all fours. Patti is very active but did back off the first several days.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Mikki said:


> Thanks! Karen. Some days I don't notice her favoring her left hind leg at all. It's occasional. She might lift it up and run on three legs then put it down and take off. Or lift the leg and walk a little then put it back down and walk on all fours. Patti is very active but did back off the first several days.


So glad to hear from Mikki again. My yorkie’s patella rarely acts up any more. If so, it is a slight hop that is barely noticeable, maybe once every couple months. However, years ago it did act up badly. It would go out and not easily go back and he would be on three legs for quite awhile. He would still want to walk though and it eventually would go back into place. He has walked at least a few miles daily his entire life and is very active. I also restricted him from stairs and jumping off furniture but not sure if that made a difference or his legs just became stronger through all the walking. I never did any other exercise with him.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Good to see you've returned Mikki!  From what we went through it does sound like the patella. Scout's problem started with him holding up his hind leg. After finally recovering eight weeks later he started holding up the other leg. The morning I noticed the problem he was seen and that afternoon had surgery. He was still recovering from the first surgery and I didn't want to have any setbacks. The first surgery was the CCL and meniscus repair, but the second was just the CCL. She explained the meniscus can tear due to the joint instability and rubbing back and forth. In Scout's case without treatment he would develop arthritis. It's been four years and he is doing great.


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

Thanks! for all the Welcome Backs and info..... 👻

I'm going to take Patti in to see the Vet and see what's going on. This thread has been helpful. We didn't have a clue and was just guessing it was from overuse. Thinking that after four to six weeks things would heal. We were perplexed because Patti didn't appear to have any pain. No Ouchees! There was never an event where she was active or doing something when she then stopped and cried due to pain. 

For two days we had taken her on a 2.5 mile walk and I thought maybe it was just too much. Other times she had gone on 3 mile walks. However, I started noticing after a little more than a mile she was willing to get back into the car and wait for us. In fact, one day when I started on the second mile she stopped and wouldn't budge after the first mile and I put her back in the car.

Just a little bit ago after getting up from a nap she was holding up her back leg but it's down now. She's running, playing and jumping. There's only so much I can control. *🧚‍♀️*


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Heather's said:


> Good to see you've returned Mikki!  From what we went through it does sound like the patella. Scout's problem started with him holding up his hind leg. After finally recovering eight weeks later he started holding up the other leg. The morning I noticed the problem he was seen and that afternoon had surgery. He was still recovering from the first surgery and I didn't want to have any setbacks. The first surgery was the CCL and meniscus repair, but the second was just the CCL. She explained the meniscus can tear to the joint instability and rubbing back and forth. In Scout's case without treatment he would develop arthritis. It's been four years and he is doing great.


It sounds like Scout had more than just a luxating patella? Or did he have that in addition to his other problems? I didn’t think a luxating patella could lead to arthritis. My yorkie is 13 years old without any signs of arthritis. That has not happened in my experience and he never had surgery to correct his luxating patella.


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

mudpuppymama said:


> It sounds like Scout had more than just a luxating patella? Or did he have that in addition to his other problems? I didn’t think a luxating patella could lead to arthritis. My yorkie is 13 years old without any signs of arthritis. That has not happened in my experience and he never had surgery to correct his luxating patella.


Googling...I read a Grade I & II luxating patella wasn't typically a big problem. Grade II & IV often requires surgery and that it can cause arthritis.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Mikki said:


> Googling...I read a Grade I & II luxating patella wasn't typically a big problem. Grade II & IV often requires surgery and that it can cause arthritis.


Good point. There is definitely a difference between the grades. If grade 3 or 4 I think I would consider surgery anyway, not necessarily out of fear of arthritis. However, a knee popping out that won’t go back easily does not sound good. I know many dogs with grades 1 and 2 who are just fine. I think exercise along with controlling weight can help prevent advancement to higher grades.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

mudpuppymama said:


> It sounds like Scout had more than just a luxating patella? Or did he have that in addition to his other problems? I didn’t think a luxating patella could lead to arthritis. My yorkie is 13 years old without any signs of arthritis. That has not happened in my experience and he never had surgery to correct his luxating patella.


He only had the patella problem. I brought Scout to the vet to have his patella's checked initially because I thought he may have limped a few times. The vet said he only had a slight luxation. It's a long story... I decided to take him to another vet that checked his patella's in front of me. Scout let out a loud cry. When we arrived home he could not stand on the leg. I do believe that is how the meniscus was torn! I made an appointment with a orthopedic specialist the next day. I did ask for the benefits of surgery vs not having it repaired. She mentioned dogs with luxation can develop arthritis from joint instability over time. Even with surgery she said arthritis can develop. I do remember her saying dogs mask their pain well. In Scout's case he was definitely now having pain, but never exhibited it except that one time at the vet. Surgery was the best option for him.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Heather's said:


> He only had the patella problem. I brought Scout to the vet to have his patella's checked initially because I thought he may have limped a few times. The vet said he only had a slight luxation. It's a long story... I decided to take him to another vet that checked his patella's in front of me. Scout let out a loud cry. When we arrived home he could not stand on the leg. I do believe that is how the meniscus was torn! I made an appointment with a orthopedic specialist the next day. I did ask for the benefits of surgery vs not having it repaired. She mentioned dogs with luxation can develop arthritis from joint instability over time. Even with surgery she said arthritis can develop. I do remember her saying dogs mask their pain well. In Scout's case he was definitely now having pain, but never exhibited it except that one time at the vet. Surgery was the best option for him.


I’m sure every case is different.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Heather's said:


> He only had the patella problem. I brought Scout to the vet to have his patella's checked initially because I thought he may have limped a few times. The vet said he only had a slight luxation. It's a long story... I decided to take him to another vet that checked his patella's in front of me. Scout let out a loud cry. When we arrived home he could not stand on the leg. I do believe that is how the meniscus was torn! I made an appointment with a orthopedic specialist the next day. I did ask for the benefits of surgery vs not having it repaired. She mentioned dogs with luxation can develop arthritis from joint instability over time. Even with surgery she said arthritis can develop. I do remember her saying dogs mask their pain well. In Scout's case he was definitely now having pain, but never exhibited it except that one time at the vet. Surgery was the best option for him.


 I remember when the vet manipulated my yorkie’s knee to check his patella. That definitely made me nervous. Sorry about Scout”s problems but happy it all worked out. I agree that every case is unique. I don’t think I would ever do surgery out of fear of arthritis but there are many good reasons for it. So many dogs wind up with arthritis that never had luxating patellas.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Shama has more than one LP, and it's never slowed her down. Good luck!

💛💚🧡💜💙


----------

